# Sword of Destruction



## Rainman (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> 
> *Once again keeping in mind the technique of the week I believe that Sword of Destruction is next. I'm trying my best to keep track of these so hopefully 2yrs. from now we'll still be doing this! Let's see what we can come up with for some grafting into other techniques, likes, and dislikes for it as well.
> Salute,
> Jason Farnsworth *



Here's one you can all appreciate:  From the handsword go into entwined maces represented in the II 5 page 132-  guess who!!

:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 23, 2002)

Once again keeping in mind the technique of the week I believe that Sword of Destruction is next. I'm trying my best to keep track of these so hopefully 2yrs. from now we'll still be doing this! Let's see what we can come up with for some grafting into other techniques, likes, and dislikes for it as well. 
Salute,
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 24, 2002)

There's an arm lock off of the handsword. After executing the handsword (keep the left high) swing the right arm underneath and around the back of the attackers left arm. Move up the circle with the left foot towards 1 as you lock up the arm. From this particular point I like to use the extension to raining claw. 
Salute,
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## matthewgreenland (Jun 24, 2002)

4 an additional graft - 

How about Falling Falcon - this seems to work well.  After the handsword, sweep as you execute a lead outward hooking parry rotating your hand over, palm down, to grab the wrist as your victim is falling to the ground.  This was a quick guess - I have yet to attempt to put this to practice.  Mentally, it sounds plausible.

Also, you could add on the extension to Thrusting Salute - stepping into a twist with a lead vertical punch and rear hammer fist to the groin, then "unwind" striking with a rear hand obscure elbow, followed by a lead inward elbow, rear uppercut that bounces into a rear roundhouse punch to the Temple, and then a lead roundhouse to the Temple.  Orbital adj. and cover out.

Could they work - don't know, but I think they would.

Good luck.:shrug:


----------



## eternalwhitebelt (Jun 23, 2002)

any formulation of the master key techs.

1. Shielding hammer -of which I humbly think sword and destruction is listed under.

2. Parting wings

3. five swords.

It is my understanding that these three master key techs. are so similiar that some people actually put all of the techs. listed under them as under 5 swords.  I have worked a lot of the techs. under these trying to graft into sword of destruction, sometimes not much of one tech.  is left, it is hard to then justify that you are actually doing that tech to some people.


----------

